# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Mike's New 100 Gallon Journal



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Swapping over from Marine to Fresh and wanted to show you some of the progress so far. Still awaiting my CO2 system, algae buster pack, and some other things but Ill show you what I have here so far.....

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Swapping over from Marine to Fresh and wanted to show you some of the progress so far. Still awaiting my CO2 system, algae buster pack, and some other things but Ill show you what I have here so far.....

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmm cant figure out how to put images in here....very odd....

Mike

Any suggestions?

100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike you need to put the pictures on a web server and then you just provide url links to them. If you don't have anywhere to put them I could host them off my server for you. If you need anymore help let me know.

Ron


----------

